# I held a 1DX



## Big Mike (Oct 31, 2011)

I was working a trade show and the Canon booth had the first Canadian appearance of the 1DX. So before the show was open to the public, I sauntered over and got my hands on it.  Fairly impressive, but I'm not really all that familiar with 1 series bodies. 
The exposure meter/scale was vertical, on the side of the view finder....that felt really odd.


----------



## ghache (Oct 31, 2011)

did you play fapmaster after?


----------



## Compaq (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## MLeeK (Oct 31, 2011)

JEALOUS!!! I am still trying out how to finagle my way into one of those suckers! Thankfully I have some time before it's finally released. Not that I think I'll figure it out, but a girl can dream.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 31, 2011)

Light meter is vertical on all 1D's


----------



## mangtarn (Oct 31, 2011)

did you try out the 12fps? they were firing them off like machine guns in japanese trade shows.


----------



## usayit (Oct 31, 2011)

Yup... vertical meter... I liked it actually.   In multi-spot, it marks each reading on the same scale and shifts it if you choose to do so.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 1, 2011)

> did you try out the 12fps? they were firing them off like machine guns in japanese trade shows.


Yes I did...it was pretty cool.  



> Light meter is vertical on all 1D's


I wondered about that...but the Canon rep I was talking to...didn't know when I asked him about it.

They actually didn't know much about the new camera.  They said that they didn't get a manual with it, and that they had to ship it back to Japan after the show.  



> I liked it actually. In multi-spot, it marks each reading on the same scale and shifts it if you choose to do so.


That may be the feature of one of the front buttons.  I asked (and tried to figure out what the two (4 actually) buttons on the front of the body do.  They didn't know but I easily deducted that one of them was DOF preview...but the other one would switch a highlighted box from one position to another, in the viewfinder.  I thought maybe it was AF point selection, but it wouldn't move with any of the dials while the button was pressed, so I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## LF911SC (Nov 17, 2011)

Played with one at the digital photo show at the Javitz  Center in NYC a couple of weeks ago.  Awesome piece of machinery.


----------

